# DTI Inspector and inspection of your propane bottle?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think this inspector who came buy yesterday said he was from the DTI but? He didn't speak English and he had on a shirt-like uniform similar to the barangay and badge and also a name tag.

The reason I'm sharing this is that this guy or others like him have been coming by for years and I avoid them because either I think it's a scam or it could also be a salesman selling a safety device or a regulator for the tank but the Inspectors do wear shirts the salesman sort of play like inspectors also by caring around a list but wear civilian attire, they also want to come into the house "Oh no" watch out, I wouldn't recommend that.

My daughter translated this time what was happening and the inspector said that he is supposed to enter and inspect your propane bottles because they do have them explode frequently, he didn't come in but he asked these questions or provided helpful information:

- What kind of tank are we using, my daughter said "Solane" and he said GOOD! and then he mentioned that some of the other companies don't have a good track record or tracking of their tanks and so they get old and repainted and apparently fail.

- There are certain tanks built around 1981 still in circulation and they are failing so he comes into the home and inspects the serial numbers.

- Is the tank elevated off the concrete and he recommended on wood because the tanks also leak if they are cold or something to that effect.

Okay so after living here for nearly 12 years we now have our tanks on mini wooden pallets that we had built in the lower kitchen and our outside dirty kitchen.
















Another note: When's the last time you changed your rubber hose, they get brittle and leak.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Won't be even coming through my gate without proper ID and contact number on it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Won't be even coming through my gate without proper ID and contact number on it.


Exactly and that's why I decided to share what I've learned because I won't let anyone in either and most of these workers do not speak English, he did look professional and he was an older man.

My first year back here I was plagued with people trying to sell me new Hyundai cars "NO THANKS" and also fake police, these guys didn't even have uniforms and showed ID cards, they wanted to come in and talk about my security and my wife told them that we could meet them at the Police station and talk about it, the guy was riding in tandem with another and he had a back pack on.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I prefer not to have our tank(s) inside the house.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I prefer not to have our tank(s) inside the house.
> View attachment 101230
> View attachment 101231


Good idea Gary and nice setup.


----------

